# bank of ireland dividend



## nbc (22 Nov 2007)

Hi there,
If i bought one bank of ireland share for E9.00 when would I get a dividend and what might I expect it to be?
cheers
nbc


----------



## ShaneMc (22 Nov 2007)

It Depends when you bought it. They went Ex div yesterday I think. If you bought it before Ex you will get 24c approx paid in Jan. If not you will get the full div in July.


----------



## nbc (22 Nov 2007)

thanks,
I'm trying ti find out what total dividend would be for year and to see if considerably better than deposit rates.
nbc


----------



## Protocol (23 Nov 2007)

Past Bank of Ireland divs are as follows:

FY to Mar 05 = 45.6c

FY to Mar 06 = 52.50c

FY to Mar 07 = 60.40c


----------



## Protocol (23 Nov 2007)

Current year Bank of Ireland divs are as follows:

FY to Mar 08 = interim div of 24.20c
plus estimated final div of 40c
= 64c approx.

Why don't you look up the BoI website to get all the figures, like I did?


----------



## Protocol (23 Nov 2007)

I found all the div data in under 1 minute while searching on www.boi.ie

You can do it too!!!


----------



## noggy1810 (23 Nov 2007)

Hi, I see that the ex dividend date is 21/11/07 ie wednesday while record date is 23/11/07 ie today, what happens if you bought shares in between these days out of curiosity? Do you get the dividend or not?


----------



## Protocol (23 Nov 2007)

Hmmm, I'd say it's something to do with the 3-day settlement period?

Maybe???


----------



## Sailor (23 Nov 2007)

If you bought BOI shares yesterday you are looking at a dividend yield of approx 7%. A bit less today following a decent step forward.


----------



## hattrick_12a (3 Jan 2008)

Protocol said:


> Past Bank of Ireland divs are as follows:
> 
> FY to Mar 05 = 45.6c
> 
> ...


 
How do you calculate the dividend yield for the past few years?
Is it say the whole Dividenf for a given year divided by the average price for that year multiplied by 100? 

Does anyone know a link where this is done already i.e. ise.ie or ft.com?
Can't seeem to find it. tks


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dividend_yield


> The *dividend yield* on a company stock is the company's annual dividend payments divided by its market cap, or the dividend per share divided by the price per share. It is often expressed as a percentage.


You might have to get the average market cap/share price for the year?


----------



## Protocol (3 Jan 2008)

The dividend yield is based on the current price.

So as the price changes, by the minute, by the hour, the div yield also changes.

So you can only get a div yield at any particular point in time.

I maintain an Excel spreadsheet where I input the daily closing share price (see www.ise.ie), and then Excel calculates a daily div yield.

Of course, if you actually buy the shares, then I suppose you could use your original price in calculating the div yield.


----------



## Protocol (3 Jan 2008)

So, for example, if you read the div yield in the newspapers, it may be different the following day.


----------



## hattrick_12a (3 Jan 2008)

Okay seen as I got a quick response here,thanks, I might post this question here but feel free to move it. What is the difference between the EPS and P/E on the 2 pages? I'd appreciate if someone could advise me on this.


I can understand there would be some discrepincies but not by this much. Also does TTM stand for Trailing Twelve Months Or Time To Market in this case? 

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=BIR.IR

P/E (ttm):9.12EPS (ttm):1.14

http://markets.ft.com/tearsheets/performance.asp?s=BIR:ISE

P/E (TTM)5.44


EPS (TTM)1.91


----------



## hattrick_12a (3 Jan 2008)

Also Dividend PS (TTM)63.60 is showing for BOI here
http://markets.ft.com/tearsheets/per...sp?s=BIR%3AISE

Should this not be 60.4c? confused...


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

_EPS_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Income_per_share

_P/E_ ratio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PE_ratio


----------



## hattrick_12a (3 Jan 2008)

So do you just accept that the above are different EPS & P/E as they use different values taken at different times from each other? 

Surely the dividend is incorrect also? 

I am just wondering how to treat all this different data that is out there. I mean they don't correspond  which is a bit confusing for a novice like me?


----------

